# Pancreatitis-Please advice!!



## Stella08 (Jun 26, 2008)

Hello, Stella two weeks ago was diagnosed with pancreatitis and was treated with medications till yestarday and fluids intravenous (for 3 days) and she looks ok, getting better, but she started to vomiting again, so I will take her tonight to the Vet. 
I will like to know what kind of food will be good for her, is a lot of different dry food and can food, but I don't know which one could be better than others. I was giving Orijen, Party Animal, Evo, Wellness, Blue (can) and the vet gave me IVet is what she is eating now. Any recomendation?
Thanks so much!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I just joined so don't have any advice, but i am starting my dogs on a raw diet next Monday - here is a current thread on feeding a dog with pancreatitis:

http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/dry-canned-dog-food/7650-pancreatitis-diet.html


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

The link that xellil gave you is the perfect diet. Ivet is just a bunch of junk. A step up from Science Diet, but junk IMO.


----------



## Stella08 (Jun 26, 2008)

xellil said:


> I just joined so don't have any advice, but i am starting my dogs on a raw diet next Monday - here is a current thread on feeding a dog with pancreatitis:
> 
> http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/dry-canned-dog-food/7650-pancreatitis-diet.html




Thanks so much Xellil.. but unfortunaly my dogs don't like the raw food, it has to be cooked otherwise they don't eat.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Stella08 said:


> Thanks so much Xellil.. but unfortunaly my dogs don't like the raw food, it has to be cooked otherwise they don't eat.


Then cook meat and add bone meal.

Or... you could try the tough love method. It sounds like they've got you trained pretty well. Picky Eaters 101 | Prey Model Raw

The very things your dogs need to avoid is in every single kibble. You won't find one that will be ideal for them. Obviously, some foods are better than others. But even the best kibble for a pancreatic dog is still bad for the pancreas.


----------



## leelee (Nov 27, 2010)

My dog was diagnosed with pancreatitis, which actually turned out to be a reaction to the rabies vaccine. Has this been food your dog has eaten all along? Has there been any vaccines given latley? My Lou was given two weeks to live because he developed auto immune after this. I switched him to raw and he's still alive and kickin and that was over a year ago!

Just a thought....


----------



## Stella08 (Jun 26, 2008)

Is probably that her pancreatitis was caused because my neighbor used a toxic cleaning product, because the next day she started vomiting, and the Rx the vet took she said her pancreas and liver and intestines was good. She was eating Ivet (from the vet, but before she was under Orijen) dry food mixed with Party Animal or Evo wet food. This is the first time she had this problem, and I took her last night to the Vet because she started vomiting again after 15 days on medication and her proteins level was so high as her bilirubin. So I cooked raice, carrots, yams with cottage chease. Hopefully she get better soon.
Thanks everyone for your advice.


----------



## Stella08 (Jun 26, 2008)

leelee said:


> My dog was diagnosed with pancreatitis, which actually turned out to be a reaction to the rabies vaccine. Has this been food your dog has eaten all along? Has there been any vaccines given latley? My Lou was given two weeks to live because he developed auto immune after this. I switched him to raw and he's still alive and kickin and that was over a year ago!
> 
> Just a thought....


How did you started with the raw food?? meat or chicken..? I try to give them meat and liver, but they don't want it.


----------



## Stella08 (Jun 26, 2008)

Ania's Mommy said:


> Then cook meat and add bone meal.
> 
> Or... you could try the tough love method. It sounds like they've got you trained pretty well. Picky Eaters 101 | Prey Model Raw
> 
> The very things your dogs need to avoid is in every single kibble. You won't find one that will be ideal for them. Obviously, some foods are better than others. But even the best kibble for a pancreatic dog is still bad for the pancreas.


Thanks so much!! the article es great and I am in the "Picky eaters are manipulative" from my dogs... but I dont' know how to change it.. and how to start with the raw food.. where can I find the bone meal??


----------

